# CES '08 - Sony - Sony Rolly



## Lenny (Jan 7, 2008)

What a strange little thing this is!!

Basically, it's a robotic MP3 player. Yep.

At their keynote speech yesterday Sony announced that the Rolly would be coming to the Western markets within the first half of the year, with updated specs - namely bluetooth and 20gb of flash memory.

The device itself is Rugby-ball shaped, has built-in speakers, and wings.












I think it will cost about $300-$400.

And here's a video of it in action:

Gametrailers.com - New Sony Rolly in Motion - Uncut by mani1240http://www.gametrailers.com/player/usermovies/154489.html

Here's the [brilliant] official Sony TV ad:


----------



## Lenny (Jan 10, 2008)

No one even remotely amused?

Here's another video demonstrating the Rolly in action. It might be on the end of the Gametrailers vid, but I don't know.





 
From what I've picked up from other videos, the Rolly comes with software that allows you to customise the dancing, and even creating your own.


----------



## Lenny (Jun 20, 2008)

After the riotous response to the Rolly, I thpught I'd update the thread with Hasbro's own version of a dancing robot. It looks so... _cool_? 

Video: Meet Hasbro's Ampbot, the mother of all Rollys - Engadget


----------

